

32 bit + 32 bit = 64 bit? - Akhilan
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/efcd4783-e948-4f85-9659-7a6e9139a931/upgrading-from-windows-7-32bit-to-64bit

======
noodly
nope, 32 bit + 32 bit = 33 bit ;)

